# Shadow Blade's Deception (On me >.>)



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

I remember when we first got Shadow Blade, it was...lemme think...back in May...I don't remember the day...curse my short-ter memory but I know it was sometime back in May. As soon as I walke din there I went up to her and she pawed at me, I pulled away, 'enchanted' by her cute antics. Well after a look at the other cats I decided I wanted her to go with me I only had 9 cats to choose from and one was even her momma, she was born in the pound and was 7 months old when I got her. The first 2 weeks I had her she was a wild thing, running around and glad to be out of the cage but now she falls asleep half-way on dangling from my moniter like a stuffed animal lol i'm gonna get a pic of her like that too and the Caption will be: "Nice stuffed animal!" "That's not a stuffed animal..."


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

heh, cute! It's warm up there, you know!


----------



## newcatowner7 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeah but it's funny seeing her half-way off the computer moniter and just dangling there with her two front paws in front of her...it's kinda hard to see though lol


----------

